

Showdown Angels, Arrington to Go Mano a Mano - edw519
http://www.wired.com/epicenter/2010/09/angels-fight/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+wired%2Findex+%28Wired%3A+Index+3+%28Top+Stories+2%29%29&utm_content=My+Yahoo

======
J3L2404
Of McClure...

"his blog uses font colors like it’s 1998 Geocities all over again. He
Twitters without an internal editor. And he laces his stage performances with
expletives as if he were a pirate."

Should be quite amusing on Monday.

